# Bang And Olufsen Stereo



## Livewire (9 mo ago)

Hello, new to this forum and this is my first post so please be nice 

My TTS has the upgraded B&O stereo system. When I am listening to DAB radio the system sounds terrific, but when I am listening to a CD or any music though my phone (Spotify ect) the sound is no where near as good/loud. 

I have messed about with the sound settings but there is nothing obvious the could be causing the difference in sound quality or loudness. 

Has anyone else encountered this issue? if so is there a fix? 

Thank you 
Dan


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Welcome. DAB good?

With much reduced bitrates in order to cram more channels into each multiplex, and some not even broadcasting in stereo, analogue FM is usually better quality on a lot of stations.

There must be something seriously wrong with your system if DAB sounds better than CD.


----------



## Livewire (9 mo ago)

pcbbc said:


> Welcome. DAB good?
> 
> With much reduced bitrates in order to cram more channels into each multiplex, and some not even broadcasting in stereo, analogue FM is usually better quality on a lot of stations.
> 
> There must be something seriously wrong with your system if DAB sounds better than CD.


Thank you for the reply.

DAB stations sound very very good for me currently. I just cant say the same for CD's and Bluetooth listening.


----------



## Livewire (9 mo ago)

pcbbc said:


> Welcome. DAB good?
> 
> With much reduced bitrates in order to cram more channels into each multiplex, and some not even broadcasting in stereo, analogue FM is usually better quality on a lot of stations.
> 
> There must be something seriously wrong with your system if DAB sounds better than CD.


I couldn't cope with it anymore.. Went out, sat in the car and managed to find some sub menu's that allow the bass, treble and input levels to be adjusted. I did not realize the levels can be adjusted for each input independently. I had previously adjusted the levels whilst listening to the radio, and wrongfully assumed the same levels would apply to the other audio inputs. 

After a bit of fiddling with the levels, the audio quality from both CD's and Bluetooth devices have drastically improved. They now sound even better than the DAB radio 

Next thing to work out, how to add music to the onboard jukebox! This digital dash infotainment system is going to take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Deleted suggestions since your updated post.
Glad you got it sorted.



> Next thing to work out, how to add music to the onboard jukebox! This digital dash infotainment system is going to take a bit of getting used to.


On the right menu there’s a ”copy to jukebox” option.

Default allowed sources are SD and USB only. There’s a Coding option to enable CD also.

To be honest it’s limited use. Far easier to keep and update music on SD card/USB stick than constantly copying to car.


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

Also make sure ‘Input Level’ is turned up when listening using Bluetooth. By default it’s set at mid limit if I recall correctly.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Rather than SD card or usb stick I find an ipod plugged into one of the sockets in the cubby is easiest. I currently use an ipod nano 7th generation which is 16GB but have previously used a nano 6th generation (max 8 GB) so I know both of those work. Full control from the steering wheel buttons and artwork comes up on the display too.


----------



## Jimboo (9 mo ago)

chelspeed said:


> Rather than SD card or usb stick I find an ipod plugged into one of the sockets in the cubby is easiest. I currently use an ipod nano 7th generation which is 16GB but have previously used a nano 6th generation (max 8 GB) so I know both of those work. Full control from the steering wheel buttons and artwork comes up on the display too.


where do you plug in the iPod please


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Into one of the usb sokets in the box in the centre console in front of the gear lever.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

The way you EDIT and layout the files on the SD can make a significant difference to how you can view and access your music. 

It takes time but I use an MP3 Tag editor to apply album art, I also edit the artist as a lot of ripped CD's list collaborations which can make the view by artist list huge. I also re-name and number multiple disc sets so you can play a complete album set (All discs under one entry). I have my ripped music stored on a NAS at home and it is very easy to just copy files to an SD card and place that in the car.

I currently have one 64GB SD with single artists and one 64GB SD with various artist albums. 
I have reserved the Jukebox for FLAC files.
And then there is the smartphone interface that allows streaming playlists, from Amazon etc, but I rarely use this.

I did have one issue with the MK3 TT MMI. Once it plays a selected folder, artist or album it never moves onto the next, as it does in all earlier MMI versions. It just plays everything again. However, I have discovered that it you click right and select "PLAY ALL" it will indeed play through the whole SD card. Only took me three years to discover this 😀


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

arthurx1234 said:


> When the media player has finnished playing songs in my first folder i.e ABBA I would have thought it would go to the next folder i.e BEATLES, but no it goes back to the first track in the ABBA folder.
> 
> hope someone can help
> 
> ...


Maybe - see above.


----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

Nice tip re the replaying of one folder and how to get it to play the next with play all 👍 tho this only seems to work for albums, artists. If your just using folders you don’t get that option which is irritating.



Barmybob said:


> I did have one issue with the MK3 TT MMI. Once it plays a selected folder, artist or album it never moves onto the next, as it does in all earlier MMI versions. It just plays everything again. However, I have discovered that it you click right and select "PLAY ALL" it will indeed play through the whole SD card. Only took me three years to discover this 😀


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

No need for the right click here?
”Play All” is literally the first item at the top of every Artist/Album/etc selection menu. Right beneath the search box.
Perhaps you have an older MIB firmware?
If so you should consider updating.


----------

